# Gentto noob und Fragen

## Geilo4ever

Hi@all

ich hab ein alten pc der gerade mal 150MHz hat und 128mbram mit 6GB festplatte und mein kumpel hÃ¤tte mir geraten gentoo zu installieren ???Welche stage soll ich nehmen das die installation so weit automatisch wie es nur geht,welchen window manager wÃ¼rdet ihr mir empfehlen und welche befehle nutz ich bei gentoo ???Das war es THX schonmal im voraus.

----------

## energyman76b

Emm, ich glaube nicht, daß das eine gute Idee ist.

Erstmal - stage3+GRP-Pakete wäre bei deinem System angebracht, damit du so wenig wie möglich kiompilieren mußt.

Aber früher oder später mußt du.. und bei deiner etwas brustschwachen Ausstattung wird das grauenvoll lange dauern...

Vielleicht wäre eine andere Distribution doch angebrachter... irgendwas kleines, was ohne viel Ballast daherkommt.

Kannst dich ja mal bei distrowatch.com umschauen. Da gibt es für jeden was.

----------

## Sourcecode

Befehle stehen im Handbuch

Als WM wäre Fluxbox das maximum....

Du bist Anfänger -> Stage3

mehr infos kriegst du nicht, wenn du das System wirklich beherschen wilslt dann solltest du dir auch die Arbeit machen und nicht alles vorkauen lassen  :Wink:  lies das Handbuch.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Probier doch einfach mal ein paar Live-Cds aus..

Als alternativ Distro würde ich 

Puppy Linux oder

Damn small Linux (damnsmalllinux.org) empfehlen.

Welche Anforderungen hast du denn an dein System? Bzw. Was soll der PC tun?

Gentoo an und für sich verfügt über eine wirklich gute Dukumentation und bietet auch sonst viele Vorteile.

Aber ich denke mit 150 mhz wirst du damit nicht glücklich ;)

----------

## schmutzfinger

Auch wenn viele gentoo Freunde das vielleicht nicht gerne hören... Ich würde dir debian empfehlen da kommst du um das Kompilieren rum und die distri gefällt mir persönlich auch sehr gut.

----------

## misterjack

gentoo auf 150 MHz Rechner nervt doch nur, was kleines ist das beste

----------

## Geilo4ever

Ok erstmal danke und ich glaub vector linux ist klein und gut aber ich hab noch ein pc da mit 450MHz und 192mb ram mit 80GB festplatte das sollte doch reichen oder ???Ich nehme die auch als testrechner her hatte zuvor slackware drauf aber ich probiere gerne mal was anderes.

----------

## energyman76b

naja, 450MHz ist zwar schon viel besser - trotzdem wird da so manchens Paket (glibc, X, gcc) ewig dauern. So 4-8 Stunden schätzungsweise.

Und 192MB ist auch nicht viel, wenn man kompiliert.

Du kannst es ja probieren - aber du wirst Geduld brauchen.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Was m.E. weitaus länger dauert, als so mancher Kompilationsvorgang ist das "emerge --sync". Auf meinem alten Recher braucht das durchaus schonmal einen ganzen Tag. Das Kompilieren geht dagegen richtig schnell.   :Confused: 

----------

## doedel

auf meinem 266/160mb ram dauert ein sync ca 6 stunden. allein den apache starten dauert 35 sekunden....

----------

## Erdie

 *doedel wrote:*   

> auf meinem 266/160mb ram dauert ein sync ca 6 stunden. allein den apache starten dauert 35 sekunden....

 

Hast Du schon die neuste Portage Version drauf, seitdem ist das bei mir viel schneller geworden. Ich schaffe jetzt einen sync in ca. 2 - 3 min

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab noch ein pc da mit 450MHz und 192mb ram mit 80GB festplatte das sollte doch reichen oder ???

 

Für den Betrieb reichts locker, ich hab auf so einer Kiste (mit nur 128MB Ram)sogar kde drauf und das läuft recht flüssig, von den Programmstarts mal abgesehen.

Zum installieren empfehle ich: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html

----------

## ConiKost

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *doedel wrote:*   auf meinem 266/160mb ram dauert ein sync ca 6 stunden. allein den apache starten dauert 35 sekunden.... 
> 
> Hast Du schon die neuste Portage Version drauf, seitdem ist das bei mir viel schneller geworden. Ich schaffe jetzt einen sync in ca. 2 - 3 min
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Wie bitte???

Habe "nur" 128MB RAM.

Ich habe einen Cyrix 300MHz ... emerge --sync dauert ca. 10 Minuten

Apache startet in max 5 Sec.

----------

## Geilo4ever

So ich fang mal morgen an aber bevor ich das mach hab ich fragen .

Erstens ladet er sich die pakete aus dem internet runter 

zweitens ich muss doch stage 3 nehmen ??? 

drittens welche window manage sind dabei???

Viertens muss ich nach der installation irgendein befehl ausführen der den window manager startet wie z.B startx 

Fünftens wie ändere ich es dann ???

Ok das wars mal aber ich komm wieder  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Was m.E. weitaus länger dauert, als so mancher Kompilationsvorgang ist das "emerge --sync". Auf meinem alten Recher braucht das durchaus schonmal einen ganzen Tag. Das Kompilieren geht dagegen richtig schnell.  

 

Scherz? Das kann ich dir nicht glauben, selbst auf meinem alten P1 mit 64mb ram und ner 8gb platte synct der in 10mins ca... Oder von welcher Hardware sprichst Du?

Bye.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Erstens ladet er sich die pakete aus dem internet runter 

 

Ja, offline Installationen sind mit etwas Aufwand aber möglich.

 *Quote:*   

> zweitens ich muss doch stage 3 nehmen ???

 

Ja, ich würde es dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen.

 *Quote:*   

> drittens welche window manage sind dabei???

 

Bei Stage 3? Überhaupt keine, die musst du dann schon selbst noch installieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Viertens muss ich nach der installation irgendein befehl ausführen der den window manager startet wie z.B startx 

 

Also von alleine tut sich insgesamt ziemlich wenig. Ich empfehle du liest die erstmal die Installationsanleitung durch. Wenn du ungeduldig bist dann tut's auch die Kurzanleitung aber ganz ohne nen Wegweiser wird das Frust pur!

 *Quote:*   

> Fünftens wie ändere ich es dann ???

 

Was ist "es"?

 *Quote:*   

> Ok das wars mal aber ich komm wieder

 

Klar, hier im Forum hilft man dir auch gerne, aber hör doch bitte damit auf.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Plenken nennt man die Angewohnheit vor Satzeichen (?, !, ...) Leerzeichen 
> 
> einzufügen anstatt diese direkt an das letzte Wort zu schreiben. Dies 
> ...

 

----------

## NightDragon

*g* Also zu dem schwächeproblem nur ein Wort: distcc  :Wink: 

Btw. *gg* Das macht doch erst so richtig Spaß, wenns compilieren ewig dauert.

hatte als Gentoo-Router einen 200Mhz im Einsatz... stage1-Installation  :Wink: 

Damals *hust* war das auch noch empfehlung *g*

----------

## Geilo4ever

ok wie installiere ich dann einen window manager???

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> *g* Also zu dem schwächeproblem nur ein Wort: distcc 
> 
> Btw. *gg* Das macht doch erst so richtig Spaß, wenns compilieren ewig dauert.
> 
> hatte als Gentoo-Router einen 200Mhz im Einsatz... stage1-Installation 
> ...

 

Ich habe meinen kleinen 200MHz Router/Server noch  :Wink: 

Mit stolzen 96 MB RAM!

Kaum zu glauben, was da alles drauf rennt!

Zu der Kompilierung.. Ja... Alleine oder mit distcc braucht das Ewigkeiten (mit distcc halt nur eine halbe Ewigkeit  :Wink:  ).

Ich fahre wöchentlich ein Update und mache das seit einigen Wochen über NFS!

Das geht gut ab. Vor allem, da ich /tmp und /var/tmp währenddessen auch auf meinen PC lege  :Smile: 

 *Geilo4ever wrote:*   

> ok wie installiere ich dann einen window manager???

 

Tja...

Wenn ich jetzt einfach nur sagen würde "emerge $NameDesWindowManagers", wäre dir sicherlich nur halb geholfen.

Daher meine DRINGENDE Bitte an dich:

Lies Handbücher und Dokus! GERADE bei Gentoo!

Gentoo ist nun mal KEINE Einsteiger-Distri!

Auch wenn die "Basis-Installation" fast nur abtippen ist...

Da wäre dann noch das nachinstallieren, konfigurieren, auswählen der bevorzugten Programme...

Gentoo ist halt nicht gedacht zum "eben mal installieren"...  :Wink: 

----------

## Geilo4ever

OK ich habs mit slackware geschafft dann wer ich das auch schaffen ;ich les gerade das man bei der live cd window manager dabei hat ,ok jetzt zu meiner frage sollte ich lieber die live cd nehmen oder das minimal install cd???Wen ich die live cd her nehm wie start ich dann den installer???

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Geilo4ever wrote:*   

> OK ich habs mit slackware geschafft dann wer ich das auch schaffen

 

Super analogie. Ich hab jetzt Fahradfahren gelernt, also werde ich jetzt auch Brummis fahren können   :Cool: 

 *Geilo4ever wrote:*   

> ;ich les gerade das man bei der live cd window manager dabei hat ,ok jetzt zu meiner frage sollte ich lieber die live cd nehmen oder das minimal install cd???

 

Fragst du am Morgen immer noch deine Mami ob du zur Schule must oder frei hast? Werd mal ein bisschen eigeninitativ und forschungsfreudig! Du hast anscheinend ein Bedürfnis welches du mit Gentoo decken möchtest. Also frag uns nicht dauernd ob etwas so oder so gemacht werden soll und ob das eine besser ist als das andere. Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile. Nur du selbst kannst abwägen was für dich eher in Frage kommt...

 *Geilo4ever wrote:*   

> Wen ich die live cd her nehm wie start ich dann den installer???

 

Okay, diese Frage wird hier immer wieder gestellt. Aber das liegt halt daran, das wir so hippe und geekige Leute sind und gerne alles etwas kompliziert haben.

Also wenn du die CD gebootet hast, dann musst du ein Schweizer Taschenmesser nehmen und einen Nylonfaden (2.3mm dicke "Versuch es JA NICHT mit einem 2.8er, das wird NICHT funktionieren) drum rum wickeln. Schneide dir dann ein ca. 5x5cm grosses Alufolien Stück ab und fallte das Ding jeweils einmal in der Diagonalen.

Beim Schnittpunkt stichst du nun eine Nadel hindurch und bereitest so ein Loch für den Nylonfaden vor.

Das Nylon-Taschenmesser legst du nun für ca. 2 Stunden (Miss am besten mit der Nylon-Knife Uhr auf dem Desktop der Installationscd) in eine Harz Lösung, damit der Nylonfaden sich damit vollsaugt. Danach lässt du das ganze ein wenig an der Luft trocknen. Löse nun den Nylonfaden vom Messer, jedoch ohne die Form allzugross zu verändern.

Steck nun ein Ende des Fadens durch das Loch der Alufolie und verknote es dahinter. Nun mach auch einen Knopf vor der Folie (Ist ein wenig hakelig, aber da mussten wir alle mal durch!). Leg diese Konstruktion nur auf die Seite.

Nimm nun das Harz in welchem das Nylon-Messer lag (Du hast es doch wohl noch nicht ausgeschüttet? Merke! Bei Gentoo immer erst etwas tun, wenn du davon gelesen hast! Nie selber denken, das klappt meistens nicht!) und giesse dies in ein Backbleck. Achte darauf, dass sich die Flüssigkeit gleichmässig verteilt.

Das Blech legst du nun bei 423° Celsius ca. 2.5 Minuten in den Backofen (Lass es ja nicht länger drinn, sonst verfärbt sich das ganze und du musst wieder ganz von Vorne anfangen, damit die Stoffe aus den Klingen des Messers sowie dem Nylonfaden im Harz enthalten sind!!!!). Nimm das Blech dann heraus und lass es abkühlen. Danach hebelst du die Platte vorsichtig aus dem Blech.

In die durchsichtige (leicht gelbliche) Platte machst du nun ganz oben ein kleines Loch. In dieses Loch steckst du danach das andere lose Ende des Nylonfadens und verknotest es wiederum. Wenn du nun die ganze Konstruktion mit der "Antenne" oben vor den Bildschirm hältst, dann solltest du das Installations Icon auf dem Desktop wiederfinden.

Tja, dann musst du nur noch drauf klicken und loslegen.

Das ganze sieht dann etwa so aus:

```
                       _____

                      /  |  \ <---Alufolie

                         $

                         $    <---In Form gebrachter Nylon

             .----------------------.

             ¦                      ¦

             ¦  .----------------.  ¦

             ¦  ¦Gentoo Linux    ¦  ¦

             ¦  ¦..... ..   ..   ¦  ¦

Monitor------¦->¦...        ..   ¦  ¦

             ¦  ¦.......    ..   ¦  ¦

             ¦  ¦... .....  ..   ¦  ¦

Harzplatte-> ¦  `----------------´  ¦

             ¦                      ¦

             `----------------------´
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## borsdel

@STiGMaTa_ch: das sollte die allgemeine antwort (für doku etc) werden, wenn nach einem grafischen installer gefragt wird *lol*

----------

## energyman76b

 *Geilo4ever wrote:*   

> ok wie installiere ich dann einen window manager???

 

indem du einfach einen installierst!

liegen in x11-wm rum. Such dir einen aus, installier ihn.

enlightenment ist auch auf schwachen Rechnern sehr schön.

----------

## doedel

ebenso fluxbox, twm oder xfce.

und denk an distcc, wenns möglich ist.

----------

## Geilo4ever

So install läuft schon seit gestern abend ist aber jetzt dann fertig ,ich hatte auf den pc der 450Mhz hat hatte ich schon kde und ist sehr flüssig gelaufen,aber ich schau mir alle mal an  :Wink:  .

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Geilo4ever wrote:*   

> So install läuft schon seit gestern abend ist aber jetzt dann fertig ,ich hatte auf den pc der 450Mhz hat hatte ich schon kde und ist sehr flüssig gelaufen,aber ich schau mir alle mal an  .

 

Ich würde dir empfehlen nach der Basisinstallation ein Image des ganzen Systemes zu ziehen. Dann kannst du in Ruhe alle möglichen Windowmanager anschauen. Falls du das System aus irgend einem Grund zerschiesst, musst du nicht ganz von vorne anfangen  :Wink: 

Liebe Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Geilo4ever

So jetzt hat er gerade mal 142 pakete ist gerade bei KDEnetwork wie lange wird das ungefaehr noch dauern bis morgen in der frueh oder??

----------

## Vortex375

Mindestens....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

